# Fare uno squillo



## clasky

come traducete 
Fammi uno squillo (col cellulare)
???


----------



## Dushnyoni

clasky said:


> come traducete
> Fammi uno squillo (col cellulare)
> ???


Flash me (at least they say so in Kenya).


----------



## Akire72

Give me a ring/call! (that's what I heard in London)


----------



## TrentinaNE

Akire72 said:


> Give me a ring/call! (that's what I heard in London)


In AE as well.     Or just "call me."
Elisabetta


----------



## shamblesuk

Give me a buzz
Give me a call
Call me
Give me a ring

Stranamente (dove sei Alex?) spesso si dice 'Give us a call' quando si parla di una persona.

'Give *us* a ring later' cioé 'Call *me* later'


----------



## Dushnyoni

shamblesuk said:


> Give me a buzz
> Give me a call
> Call me
> Give me a ring
> 
> Stranamente (dove sei Alex?) spesso si dice 'Give us a call' quando si parla di una persona.
> 
> 'Give *us* a ring later' cioé 'Call *me* later'


Have a look at these guys. 
1) http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=flash+me
2)http://www.reportersabroad.org/ghana/archives/2005/04/flashing_the_gh.php

Maybe mine (flash me) was African end slang


----------



## Tatzingo

Hi people!

As i understand, "fare uno squillo" is to call someone and let it ring a once/few times before hanging up. It is not when you want to speak to someone.

It is akin to the English:

Give me a buzz/Give me a one-ringer (in certain parts)

Lately, it has been referred to as:

Give me a "missed call" (there is a WR thread on this one).

I've never heard of "flash me" used with this meaning, so perhaps it is confined to certain countries. Incidentally, "flash me" in the UK would be quite a different request altogether...

Tatz.


----------



## TrentinaNE

Tatzingo said:


> Hi people!
> 
> As i understand, "fare uno squillo" is to call someone and let it ring a once/few times before hanging up. It is not when you want to speak to someone.


Ah, grazie, Tatz. Credo di aver letto una discussione su questa frase prima, però non la trovo nel IT-EN forum adesso. Comunque come hai scritto c'e un thread in IE che tratta delle espressioni inglesi per questo fenomeno. Non le ho mai sentito io, forse perché non uso questo modo di comunicare.  

Ciao,
Elisabetta


----------



## ElaineG

We don't do it much here in the U.S.; I discovered the "squillo" phenomenon in Italy, where more people seem to have pay as you go cell phones, where as we have all inclusive plans and don't care if someone picks up. (The idea being that you are not charged if the other person doesn't pick up).

When I've tried to do this here, for whatever reason, you end up with long complicated explanations: "I'll ring your cell phone and let it ring twice but don't pick up."

Fammi uno squillo is _much_ better.


----------



## desire101

clasky said:


> come traducete
> Fammi uno squillo (col cellulare)
> ???


 
It means: 'prank me'


----------



## lsp

desire101 said:


> It means: 'prank me'



Fare uno squillo I think just means call me. Have we determined that? I don't think it's used as a signal in Italian. When I lived in Italy cellphones weren't ubiquitous, and we used the expression all the time. Maybe with cellphones it's taken on that meaning? Also "prank me" is slang that isn't very widespread (in my area) yet.


----------



## Tatzingo

desire101 said:


> It means: 'prank me'


 
Hi,

I'm curious. When one says "Prank me," what exactly does one ask for?

Tatz.


----------



## beetle

I have always know 'squillo' to be 'prank', it isn't really calling because you just let it ring and hang up before anyone responds... well that is my opinion anyway


----------



## ElaineG

> Fare uno squillo I think just means call me. Have we determined that? I don't think it's used as a signal in Italian. When I lived in Italy cellphones weren't ubiquitous, and we used the expression all the time.


 
But "ti faccio uno squillo" has _come to mean_ (at least when I lived in Italy, after cellphones had become ubiquitous) -- I'll ring your cellphone without you picking up or us talking -- to mean, for example, I'm on my way.

When someone meant that we'd _talk_, they'd say "ti chiamo più tardi" or similar.


----------



## lsp

Tatzingo said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm curious. When one says "Prank me," what exactly does one ask for?
> 
> Tatz.


To call a cellphone but let it ring a predetermined number of times only to signal that person to call you.


----------



## Tatzingo

lsp said:


> To call a cellphone but let it ring a predetermined number of times only to signal that person to call you.


 
Ahh... now i see! Thanks.

In that case, I don't believe "prank me" conveys the same idea. 

The aim of a squillo is not usually for the other person to call you back, although it is a possibility. It can also be a predetermined signal of sorts or...

The way I understand it and the way that i was introduced to it can be summed up as;
"Ti faccio uno squillo quando Penso a te, ma non ti voglio scrivere ni parlare." (I "squillo" you when i'm thinking about you but don't want to talk to you nor write to you".
It's more of a "I'm thinking of you" thing.

Tatz.


----------



## desire101

Tatzingo said:


> Ahh... now i see! Thanks.
> 
> In that case, I don't believe "prank me" conveys the same idea.
> 
> The aim of a squillo is not usually for the other person to call you back, although it is a possibility. It can also be a predetermined signal of sorts or...
> 
> The way I understand it and the way that i was introduced to it can be summed up as;
> "Ti faccio uno squillo quando Penso a te, ma non ti voglio scrivere ni parlare." (I "squillo" you when i'm thinking about you but don't want to talk to you nor write to you".
> It's more of a "I'm thinking of you" thing.
> 
> Tatz.


 

Yes, Italian people do this, just prank when to let someone know they are thinking of them. However, over here this is not done, the only usual reason for pranking someone is for them to call you back, not because you are thinking of them.


----------



## shamblesuk

Oh, when I was younger I used to do this to let my grandparents know I'd got home OK, we'd call it 'Giving me three rings' (let the phone ring three times then hang up.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Tatzingo said:


> The way I understand it and the way that i was introduced to it can be summed up as;
> "Ti faccio uno squillo quando Penso a te, ma non ti voglio scrivere ni parlare." (I "squillo" you when i'm thinking about you but don't want to talk to you nor write to you".
> It's more of a *"I'm thinking of you"* thing.
> 
> Tatz.



It's true among teenagers. They ring each other cells just to let the partners know that they are thinking or talking about them.


----------



## lsp

Paulfromitaly said:


> It's true among teenagers...


Then how is the expression understood by the rest of us ancient folk?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

lsp said:


> Then how is the expression understood by the rest of us ancient folk?



Well..my parents are on their 60's and they would never say "ti faccio uno squillo", although they would understand it to mean "I'm gonna call you".
I use this expression now and again with my mates when I want to say either "I'm gonna ring you up" or "I'm gonna make your cell ring once" for example when I'm just about their home and I want them to get out so that I don't need to find a parking and get off my car for giving them a buzz.


----------



## Akire72

Per rimanere in tema di diminutivi fastidiosi, credo che si usi molto anche "ti faccio uno squillino", which means I'm letting your mobile ring just once.


----------



## cas29

Paulfromitaly said:


> Well..my parents are on their 60's and they would never say "ti faccio uno squillo", although they would understand it to mean "I'm gonna call you".
> I use this expression now and again with my mates when I want to say either "I'm gonna ring you up" or "I'm gonna make your cell ring once" for example when I'm just about their home and I want them to get _*come *_out so that I don't need to find a parking *spot *and get off  *out of *my car for giving  *to give *them a buzz.


 
Paul your English is super - these are just tweaks to help you on the road to perfection!  

Prepositions are the bane of all language learners!!!!!!


----------



## lashend

Just wanted to add my two cents on the English half of this discussion . . . I've never heard the expression "prank me" (or anything similar) to reflect the meaning lsp talks about. To me, "prank calling" is something kids (or drunk people) do as a somewhat malicious/mean joke. It's usually not serious, but it's definitely not a friendly gesture. In contrast, I think "fare un squillo" is a decidedly positive (maybe even affectionate?) thing!


----------



## beetle

lashend said:


> Just wanted to add my two cents on the English half of this discussion . . . I've never heard the expression "prank me" (or anything similar) to reflect the meaning lsp talks about. To me, "prank calling" is something kids (or drunk people) do as a somewhat malicious/mean joke. It's usually not serious, but it's definitely not a friendly gesture. In contrast, I think "fare un squillo" is a decidedly positive (maybe even affectionate?) thing!


 
Yes 'prank calling can also be used for when calling someone in a mean way and 'pranking' them BUT to prank someone can also mean to just quickly let it ring for a second before anyone picks up to indicate someone to call you back...


----------



## Frangina

lashend said:


> Just wanted to add my two cents on the English half of this discussion . . . I've never heard the expression "prank me" (or anything similar) to reflect the meaning lsp talks about. To me, "prank calling" is something kids (or drunk people) do as a somewhat malicious/mean joke. It's usually not serious, but it's definitely not a friendly gesture. In contrast, I think "fare un squillo" is a decidedly positive (maybe even affectionate?) thing!



Nor have I ever heard it used in a "friendly" context.


----------



## nickofullpower

Hi to all!

Avete un'idea di come si dica "Ti faccio uno squillo" in Inglese?

Ho sentito in giro "I'll flash you on your mobile" o ultimamente il verbo "prank"

Grazie,

Nick


----------



## Nabu

Anche semplicemente "I'll call you" oppure "I'll buzz you / I'll give you a buzz" ma ci saranno altre possibilità a seconda dello slang della zona di cui stai parlando. Prank in questo contesto non l'ho mai sentito.


----------



## Benzene

Ciao!

Fare uno squillo a qualcuno= to give somebody a buzz. 

Pertanto "ti faccio uno squillo" si traduce con "I give you a buzz".

Cia da Benzene.


----------



## Nabu

Casomai "I'll give you a buzz"!
I give you etc sarebbe come dire io fare te uno squillo...


----------



## girlfromengland

Hi, 
I don't think anyone has mentioned this yet or if it is just something that people say in the part of England I am from but if you want to give someone a missed call on their mobile/cell phone as a sort of code to indicate that they should call you, come and meet you (or whatever this signal has been arranged to indicate) I often call a '*drop call*'. I sometimes do this when I have no phone credit and I want to talk to someone, as often they ring back thinking they missed your call! Sneaky...
IE. "I'll drop call you when the train arrives (so you know I am here)"
or "Oh she drop called me again, I wonder what she wants now"
Does anyone else use this????

If on the other hand you want the person to pick up you can use any of the following:
_I'll give you a ring/buzz/call
I'll drop you a line
I'll call/ring/phone you_

I think ring or buzz are the closest to squillo. 
Hope I haven't repeated what other people have said too much!

Also, in BE I'll flash you means something quite different and I definitely would't use it in this context!


----------



## StaceyLee

beetle said:


> Yes 'prank calling can also be used for when calling someone in a mean way and 'pranking' them BUT to prank someone can also mean to just quickly let it ring for a second before anyone picks up to indicate someone to call you back...


 
Hi,

I got really confused about this definition of prank. Is this BE? 

In AE, it means a practical joke, whether playful or malicious: http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/prank

I'll give you a ring, I think, suggests that I expect us to talk, but "I'll ring you once,""or "I'll let it ring once/ twice," would make it clear that I don't expect the other person to pick up. 

I like the BE "drop call" expression- so clear and convenient. 

Stacey Lee


----------



## Karl!!!!

girlfromengland said:


> Hi,
> I don't think anyone has mentioned this yet or if it is just something that people say in the part of England I am from but if you want to give someone a missed call on their mobile/cell phone as a sort of code to indicate that they should call you, come and meet you (or whatever this signal has been arranged to indicate) I often call a '*drop call*'. I sometimes do this when I have no phone credit and I want to talk to someone, as often they ring back thinking they missed your call! Sneaky...
> IE. "I'll drop call you when the train arrives (so you know I am here)"
> or "Oh she drop called me again, I wonder what she wants now"
> Does anyone else use this????
> 
> If on the other hand you want the person to pick up you can use any of the following:
> _I'll give you a ring/buzz/call_
> _I'll drop you a line_
> _I'll call/ring/phone you_
> 
> I think ring or buzz are the closest to squillo.
> Hope I haven't repeated what other people have said too much!
> 
> Also, in BE I'll flash you means something quite different and I definitely would't use it in this context!


 
Good answer. We also say "I'll give you a missed call" or "I'll missed call you" - I know this sounds very strange, but on a mobile phone the display says 'missed call' if you don't answer it in time.


----------



## giozambrotta

Give me a ring.
Give me a jingle.


----------



## ora12bona

sono stato da poco a londra e lì ho chiesto chiaramente al mio professore d'inglese (madrelingua) come si dicesse. Salvo slang e modi gergali..il + universalmente detto e capito da bambibi,giovani,vecchi di tutti i paesi di lingua inglese è:  GIVE ME A RING! (FAMMI UNO SQUILLO!)
Mandami un sms è TEXT ME/GIVE ME A TEXT/SEND ME A TEXT


----------



## Tristano

"Prank me" makes no sense to these AE ears!

Tristano


----------



## miri

An English friend of mine who lives in London used to say "Flash me" or "I'll flash you" (just like Dushnyoni suggested). 
In Italy you do so either because you have no credit and want the other person to call you or just as a way of saying "hello".


----------



## london calling

Tristano said:


> "Prank me" makes no sense to these AE ears!
> 
> Tristano


Or to my BE ears!_ Prank_ I would translate as "marachella"!

I'd say "give me a ring/buzz" to mean "call me", but not necessarily with the meaning we have here in Italy (see miri's post), even if I'm a Londoner (ora12bona )!

I prefer "flash me" or "give me a flash" as well.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

I'd definitely give someone a "drop call".
Jo, I'm nor sure I'd ask a girl to "give me a flash" (I'd love to do it, but I have the feeling she'd try to slap me   )


----------



## Wobby

Actually, in my area, 'prank me' has just come to mean 'call me in a way that would be synonymous with someone prank-calling you' (apart from the malicious intentions, of course, and the Bart Simpson-esque style ones, otherwise you wouldn't ask for a prank)! But for me, to prank someone doesn't necessarily have the assumption of the other calling back. I think the primary usage I'm familiar with is when you have a new phone, and you want everybody's number at school, but you can't be bothered to type them all out - so you get people to 'prank you', and then you can just press store number and add the name. 

'Prank me' does not yet seem to have the association with letting somebody know you've arrived or thinking of them, but if someone said to me "I'll prank you to let you know I've arrived", I would know their intention. But given that it apparently does not seem to be too widespread a usage, I guess the other suggestions may be more suitable. Except for the flash ones... 'flash me' only has the wrong connotation, and the first things that come to mind for 'give me a flash' would be 'to flash your headlights (of a car) at me' or short-hand for the American 'give me a flashlight'. Maybe it's fine in London, but not in many other places as far as I'm aware...


----------



## london calling

Paulfromitaly said:


> I'd definitely give someone a "drop call".
> Jo, I'm nor sure I'd ask a girl to "give me a flash" (I'd love to do it, but I have the feeling she'd try to slap me  )


Actually, it's the other way round normally: the so-called "flashers" of this world are usually men! 

Unless of course you said: _Give me a flash of your.....!_ You'd end up being clouted round the head for sure!

You're right, I'm sure, I heard _drop call_ used recently in the UK by a girl on the Tube, but if she'd said it in Ancient Greek it would have meant the same to me.....nothing at all! I'm out of touch with GB slang (but I do remember "give me a flash"...)...


----------



## LaCosmopolitana

Hi,

I wanted to use this expression "ti farò uno squillo" but I am afraid to use the wrong verb since I heard that using "dare" instead of "fare" could mean something vulgar...can someone clarify this for me please?

Thank you


----------



## NorthernLimitation

Here's a list of all the translations that I know: 

Give a ring
Give me a call
Give me a buzz
Give me a tinkle
Drop me a line 
Phone me 
Give me a phone 

I don't think I'd use any others (and I'd probably never say drop me a line! haha!)



LaCosmopolitana said:


> Hi,
> 
> I wanted to use this expression "ti farò uno squillo" but I am afraid to use the wrong verb since I heard that using "dare" instead of "fare" could mean something vulgar...can someone clarify this for me please?
> 
> Thank you



Your translation is absolutely fine and wouldn't cause any offense... unless you didn't know the person!


----------



## london calling

NorthernLimitation said:


> I don't think I'd use any others (and I'd probably never say drop me a line! haha!)


To me, _drop me a line_ means "write to me", not phone me, actually ! This goes back to when people still wrote letters - you probably weren't even a twinkle in your father's eye then!


----------



## NorthernLimitation

Ah I never knew that! No one I've never heard anyone use it! Thanks


----------

